# Keep My Smy001 Or Sell And Buy A New Ska371p1?



## jameswarman (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, I currently have a Seiko Kinetic 200M SMY001 with black bezel in very good condition, I bought it some time ago and the Seiko Jubilee strap with it was a little to small, I have been using it with a rubber divers strap with the intention of replacing it with a chunky steel bracelet; something on the lines of a Watchadoo Lumpy.

However I have now found I can buy a New Seiko SKA371P1 Kinetic 200m watch & Steel strap (without box) for just under Â£90.00 + Â£17.00 insured postage.

In order to do this I would have to sell my SMY001, which I'm reluctant to do as I like it very much and it keeps great time (plus has the day of the week). Has anyone bought the SKA371P1? If so, could they please let me know what they think of it.

Thanks for your time,

James.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> Hi, I currently have a Seiko Kinetic 200M SMY001 with black bezel in very good condition, I bought it some time ago and the Seiko Jubilee strap with it was a little to small, I have been using it with a rubber divers strap with the intention of replacing it with a chunky steel bracelet; something on the lines of a Watchadoo Lumpy.
> 
> However I have now found I can buy a New Seiko SKA371P1 Kinetic 200m watch & Steel strap (without box) for just under Â£90.00 + Â£17.00 insured postage.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Pro buying the new: I like the hands, and the price you quote is good for the steel bracelet version. I have had to do a capacitor upgrade on my Sports 200s and both, even bought used, stand me at a lot more than Â£90.

Against: I think your current watch has Sapphlex crystal, virtually unscratchable, the new one is Hardlex, a lot easier to scratch. On this forum a lot of people prefer acrylic to sapphire, as being friendlier, less reflective and you can easily polish out scratches on acrylic, but (I'm pretty sure) this is not easy with Hardlex.

Also, I think your current watch, esp with a Lumpy, will have a more exclusive, 'lived in' look.

Best regards

Graham


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> Hi, I currently have a Seiko Kinetic 200M SMY001 with black bezel in very good condition, I bought it some time ago and the Seiko Jubilee strap with it was a little to small, I have been using it with a rubber divers strap with the intention of replacing it with a chunky steel bracelet; something on the lines of a Watchadoo Lumpy.
> 
> However I have now found I can buy a New Seiko SKA371P1 Kinetic 200m watch & Steel strap (without box) for just under Â£90.00 + Â£17.00 insured postage.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Pro buying the new: I like the hands, and the price you quote is good for the steel bracelet version. I have had to do a capacitor upgrade on my Sports 200s and both, even bought used, stand me at a lot more than Â£90.

Against: I think your current watch has Sapphlex crystal, virtually unscratchable, the new one is Hardlex, a lot easier to scratch. On this forum a lot of people prefer acrylic to sapphire, as being friendlier, less reflective and you can easily polish out scratches on acrylic, but (I'm pretty sure) this is not easy with Hardlex.

Also, I think your current watch, esp with a Lumpy, will have a more exclusive, 'lived in' look.

Best regards

Graham


----------



## jameswarman (Nov 22, 2007)

grey said:


> jameswarman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I currently have a Seiko Kinetic 200M SMY001 with black bezel in very good condition, I bought it some time ago and the Seiko Jubilee strap with it was a little to small, I have been using it with a rubber divers strap with the intention of replacing it with a chunky steel bracelet; something on the lines of a Watchadoo Lumpy.
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts Graham, I'm going to have to think long and hard. I know you like your Sports 200, thought you might like to know that there is one on ebay with a Â£40 buy it now.

Kind Regards,

James.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > jameswarman said:
> ...


Thanks James, I saw that when looking up the SKA371P1. I think it confirms the point that once you have had that recapacitored and overhauled you will have spent Â£90.

If you just buy a Lumpy for your watch, which has the later capacitor, for Â£20 to Â£30 (unless some generous soul on the forum wants to sell one for less







) you will have a very usable watch. Other item to considerbuying new is duty & taxes if you are buying from USA.

Seems by lack of other replies that I am the only other 200 Kinetic fan on the forum









Cheers

Graham


----------

